# Aquarium weight in an apartment?



## Kagia (Jun 21, 2020)

Howdy.

There's a good chance that I'll be moving to an apartment in the near future and am wondering if apartment floors are typically strong enough to support a 75 gallon mbuna tank with stand, full of water and a couple hundred pounds of rock.

Thanks.


----------



## Kagia (Jun 21, 2020)

If it matters, the building is only about three years old. I will be purchasing the unit and will have homeowner's insurance.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!

Usually a 75G tank is not an issue even when filled with rocks. You may need to check with the building owner or any rules that govern the use of the apartment for any disclaimers though. Is this a multiple story building?


----------



## Kagia (Jun 21, 2020)

Deeda said:


> Welcome to C-F!!
> 
> Usually a 75G tank is not an issue even when filled with rocks. You may need to check with the building owner or any rules that govern the use of the apartment for any disclaimers though. Is this a multiple story building?


Thanks.

I do plan to look into strata restrictions, etc.

It's a 6 story building. Not sure which floor I'll be on yet. Several units available on every floor.


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

What's more important is if the apartment complex even allows fish tanks. You need to check the lease of the office.


----------



## JesseWolf (Oct 21, 2021)

Oh, 75 might be a bit too much, but I think you'd be fine. But like, the one I've got is 30 gallons, and I think I wouldn't wanna get a bigger one. By the way, did you guys know that you can have pet insurance for your fish? A friend of mine sent me this article the other day <vendor name removed>, and I was pretty much surprised to find out you can actually purchase pet insurance for fish. So, yeah, guess what? I got one for my fish the next day cause I want them to live a long and healthy life. I feel like I'm obsessed with my fish.


----------

